# Could I compile Linux App on FreeBSD



## ngh (Sep 7, 2017)

I use FreeBSD (64bit) as my only OS at home (just learning) and have to compile Linux binary package (64bit) for our own repo (Debian package format). Could Linux compat (c7 since we target kernel 3+) let me do this or a dual boot is better?  Thanks everyone.


----------



## tobik@ (Sep 7, 2017)

ngh said:


> Could Linux compat (c7 since we target kernel 3+) let me do this


Maybe, but I think it might be easier to just use a Linux VM for this.

The linux compat ports don't include headers, etc. AFAIK.


----------



## ngh (Sep 7, 2017)

tobik@ said:


> Maybe, but I think it might be easier to just use a Linux VM for this.


If I reformat my question to if I could compile Linux Binary and install it to /linux/compat?


----------



## ngh (Sep 7, 2017)

tobik@ said:


> Maybe, but I think it might be easier to just use a Linux VM for this.
> 
> The linux compat ports don't include headers, etc. AFAIK.


Headers can be installed.


----------

